# Crane Sports Friedfischangel 5,20m



## oocyranooo (27. Februar 2008)

Hallo,#h

weiss jemand von Euch Angelprofis was das für eine Rute ist?
Habe sie im Net ersteigert und kann sie leider nicht bei Google finden. 
Ansich scheint sie ganz gut zu sein. Sie ist 5,20m lang, Teleskoprute mit Korkgriff, 40 bis 90 gramm Wurfgewicht. 

Bitte sagt mir ob sie einer kennt und wie sie so ist. Kenne die Marke auch garnicht.

Danke Marcel


----------



## höcht (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Crane Sports Friedfischangel 5,20m*

crane an sich hab ich noch nicht gefischt werd ich aber schätzungsweise nicht da ich ruten von crane bei aldi gesehn habe. was für eine rute das ist kan ich dir leider nicht sagen, von der länge her wärs ne stipprute aber mit ringe?? vielleicht ne feederrute


----------



## oocyranooo (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Crane Sports Friedfischangel 5,20m*

Aldi schönen Sachen. Naja 15 Euro hab ich bezahlt daher konnte ich nichts falsch machen denke ich. Aber das heisst auch nicht das sie unbedingt schlecht ist?


----------



## gründler (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Crane Sports Friedfischangel 5,20m*

hi
40-90gr Wurfgewicht ne Stippe eher ne Allround oder Grundrute aber ne Stippe das muß ja dann ne Bolo xxxl Wurfgewicht sein.
Und die Marke kenn ich auch nur vom Aldi.
lg


----------



## Living Dead (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Crane Sports Friedfischangel 5,20m*

Mit das Beste was es aktuell auf dem Weltmarkt gibt. Neupreis liegt fast bei dem eines Kleinwagens.


----------



## oocyranooo (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Crane Sports Friedfischangel 5,20m*

@Living Dead na dann kannst du sie ja von mir abkaufen für den Wahnsinnspreis von 200 Eus.|rolleyes Sparst du ungemein.


----------



## Living Dead (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Crane Sports Friedfischangel 5,20m*

Kleinwagen kost bei mir 3,99.


----------



## Donnerkrähe (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Crane Sports Friedfischangel 5,20m*

Hallo,
ich habe mit den Ruten vom Aldi bis jetzt schlechte erfahrungen gemacht........  So als Ferienangel lohnt sich das bei dem Preis, aber um intensiv damit zu fischen sind die nich geeignet. Meiner Erfahrung nach.


----------



## Franky D (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Crane Sports Friedfischangel 5,20m*

ist definitiv von Aldi hab mir die ruten damals bei aldi mal angehsehen und war sehr wenig davon angetan. al sferienangel oder für 3-4mal angeln im jahr sollte sie dennoch angeln


----------



## oocyranooo (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Crane Sports Friedfischangel 5,20m*

Hmm na dann. Trotzdem Danke schön


----------

